# Traffic Registration Number



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Ok, so I stumbled upon this information yesterday.
I have been looking to buy a new car for a while. Finally found one I like, organised my finance and deposit and was all ready to go.
Was then told that I must supply my Traffic Registration Number. I had never heard of this. I have now found out that yes, if you want to buy a car and register it in your name then you now need a Traffic Registration Number. So, off I went to the Licencing Department this morning and applied. I had to provide the following docs:
Passport;
Permit;
Marriage Certificate;
Proof of Address;
Husband's ID; and
2 photos.

It cost nothing and was told that it will take a minimum of 7 working days but I believe it when I see it.

Just wanted to share this if you a. intend to buy a car and b. hold a foreign license like me. Also, when I told my husband about this yesterday, he confirmed that the last two times he has been stopped by the traffic cops, they have asked for this number (he also still drives on his UK license).

Will let you know once I receive it (if I ever do).

Saartjie


----------



## rubelbgdsa0 (Jul 23, 2011)

Saartj ie said:


> Ok, so I stumbled upon this information yesterday.
> I have been looking to buy a new car for a while. Finally found one I like, organised my finance and deposit and was all ready to go.
> Was then told that I must supply my Traffic Registration Number. I had never heard of this. I have now found out that yes, if you want to buy a car and register it in your name then you now need a Traffic Registration Number. So, off I went to the Licencing Department this morning and applied. I had to provide the following docs:
> Passport;
> ...


Usually they said 2 months but I don't know where did u applied. I applied in civic centre in town. They took 40 days.

I saw u got PR now. Why don't you convert ur foreign license to south african one. After you get ur Traffic reg certificate u must go to Dorp street in town. Its cnr loop and dorp street. There they gonna issue a latter for you which u will take to the licensing dept and from lic dept u will get a temp driver permit and after one month u will get ur card.
Good luck.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Is this only the case if you have an overseas licence?


----------



## rubelbgdsa0 (Jul 23, 2011)

Jem62 said:


> Is this only the case if you have an overseas licence?


U need PR also.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

rubelbgdsa0 said:


> Usually they said 2 months but I don't know where did u applied. I applied in civic centre in town. They took 40 days.
> 
> I saw u got PR now. Why don't you convert ur foreign license to south african one. After you get ur Traffic reg certificate u must go to Dorp street in town. Its cnr loop and dorp street. There they gonna issue a latter for you which u will take to the licensing dept and from lic dept u will get a temp driver permit and after one month u will get ur card.
> Good luck.


Yes I have PR but my name was misspelt on the Certificate and has to get rectified and therefore I cannot use it to get a license. I must wait for an updated Certificate before I can exchange my license.

My application for the TRN clearly states that I can pick it up in 7 working days time and the lady at the counter said it may even be quicker. I applied in Vereeniging so obviously not so many people there. You must apply at the office that is the closest to where you live.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Jem62 said:


> Is this only the case if you have an overseas licence?


Correct. It will allow you to register a car in your name when you hold a foreign drivers license.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

rubelbgdsa0 said:


> U need PR also.


This is incorrect. You do not need PR for this. Actually, you should not have PR but rather TR as if you had a PR then you should convert your license which means you would not need the TRN.


----------



## Amit91 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks a lot for the info, Apparently I need TRN too.
My employer is going to provide me with a car only if my details are updated with the insurance of the car. The insurance company doesn't want my Indian driving license and they have asked me to geta Traffic Registration number. I live in DouglasDale so I don't know where must I go to get it. The info is not available on the internet

On the other hand, I was anxious to know if this is true that the insurance company will need TRN for a foreigner. Please let me know if you have any idea about this..





Saartjie said:


> rubelbgdsa0 said:
> 
> 
> > Usually they said 2 months but I don't know where did u applied. I applied in civic centre in town. They took 40 days.
> ...


----------



## clivemalungah (Sep 27, 2014)

HI Saartjie,

Where did you apply for your TRN ?
I applied mine at Pinelands, but that was 4 years ago and got it the same day.
They took my documents entered the address and name, printed it and affixed one of the photos I gave them.
I think you should be able to get in in 7 days..................................


----------



## Amit91 (Jan 4, 2016)

clivemalungah said:


> HI Saartjie,
> 
> Where did you apply for your TRN ?
> I applied mine at Pinelands, but that was 4 years ago and got it the same day.
> ...



Hi Clive

Can you please advise on what documents did they ask you to provide ?

I'm planning to visit the Sandton Traffic department today to get my Traffic Registration number.


----------



## clivemalungah (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi Amit91,

See the list below:
-Passport
-Proof of Address
-2 black/white photos


----------



## Amit91 (Jan 4, 2016)

clivemalungah said:


> Hi Amit91,
> 
> See the list below:
> -Passport
> ...


Thanks a lot Clive, This will help.


----------



## Vinit88 (Jun 29, 2016)

*TRN Sandton*

Can any anyone please help me. I just want to know like in randburg they just take the TRN form on wednesday. What is the day for Sandton Licensing departiment to accept the trn form


----------



## Vinit88 (Jun 29, 2016)

*TRN Sandton*

Can any one please help me. I just want to know what is day of trn form submission at Sandton licensing department as it is wednesday at randburg licensing department


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

Vinit88 said:


> Can any one please help me. I just want to know what is day of trn form submission at Sandton licensing department as it is wednesday at randburg licensing department


Hi,

You can try to call them below are the details :

Sandton Licensing and Testing Department  

52 Google reviews
Driver's License Office
Address: 8th Street & 9th Street, Johannesburg, 2063
Phone:011 321 6354


----------



## Vinit88 (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks a lot for your reply but no one is picking up the phone


----------



## expartobe (Feb 11, 2016)

anyone recently applied for TRN?

Are required docs still the same? preferably in Pretoria.


----------



## Jb1970s (Feb 16, 2017)

rubelbgdsa0 said:


> Usually they said 2 months but I don't know where did u applied. I applied in civic centre in town. They took 40 days.
> 
> I saw u got PR now. Why don't you convert ur foreign license to south african one. After you get ur Traffic reg certificate u must go to Dorp street in town. Its cnr loop and dorp street. There they gonna issue a latter for you which u will take to the licensing dept and from lic dept u will get a temp driver permit and after one month u will get ur card.
> Good luck.


How do i convert My TRN to Temporary Driver's permit? I have PR.


----------



## CookingMama (Sep 18, 2017)

expartobe said:


> anyone recently applied for TRN?
> 
> Are required docs still the same? preferably in Pretoria.


I need it to apply for my learner



I tried today was driving 100km between 2 branches and none of them willing to issue it to me.
First branch said I must apply at the branch where I reside.
Went to another one they said one of my papers is not good when all the papers were already checked at the first branch 
So I don't know what to do.
I guess I need to go home to get driving license


----------

